
Govt shutdown impacts navigation changes to follow magnetic North pole shift - anigbrowl
http://fortune.com/2019/01/11/earth-magnetic-north-pole-shifts-forcing-update/
======
Jeff_Brown
"The geographic north pole and the magnetic north pole have no particular
relationship: the former is fixed in place by cartographers." That makes it
sound like the geographic one is arbitrary, but isn't it the center of the
Earth's rotational axis?

